# Elk round steak.



## hooked on smoke (Apr 10, 2017)

Greetings,
So a neighbor just shared a 2lb Elk round steak from a recent hunting trip for taking care of his pup while he was on vacation. I've never done Elk.
What do I do?


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 10, 2017)

1) Rub with some olive oil, liberally salt, slap it on a searing hot grill and cook rare or medium rare, remove at internal temp of 130-135'F.

2) Cast iron with a 1/8"-1/4" of bacon fat just starting to smoke, put a good crust on that steak, cook rare or medium rare, remove at internal temp of 130-135'F..

3) Smoke over Hickory or Mesquite at 225'F till an internal temp of 120'F, then sear using either of the two above methods.

4) Cut it into two one pound steaks, wrap in bacon and cook using any of the above three methods.

Grill some nice veggies to go with it, a nice mixed medley of any of the following is always nice.
Onions, mushrooms, carrots, bell peppers, tomatoes, chiles, asparagus, squash, zucchini, egg plant and ect.

Potatoes, mashed, baked, roasted, grilled...  Anyway you like them.

A nice crunchy garlic bread for sopping up juices is always nice.

Whatever you do, don't over cook it!


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you CilliRelleno. I'm looking forward to trying it. 
What about making jerkey out of it?


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 11, 2017)

hooked on smoke said:


> Thank you CilliRelleno. I'm looking forward to trying it.
> What about making jerkey out of it?


Heck yeah, you can jerk it and it'll be great.  Whichever marinade or spice(s) you like.


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 11, 2017)

Any of Chile's suggestions are good, you could also slice them up for fajitas as well. Elk is one of our favs as well


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 11, 2017)

I have not made jerkey yet. Would you be willing to share a good marinade and how to's? I'm still learning.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 11, 2017)

hooked on smoke said:


> I have not made jerkey yet. Would you be willing to share a good marinade and how to's? I'm still learning.


I personally wouldn't use a marinade and would go light on any spices, maybe just salt and some fresh ground black pepper or crushed red pepper.
I would want to taste the Elk not hide it.
Partially freeze it to make it easy to cut thin, or use a meat cutter if you've one, 1/8" thick, no more than 1/4" thick.
And slice with the grain of the meat.
Season/marinate
Dry/smoke at 140'-150'F, you can use your oven if not smoking


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 11, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> I personally wouldn't use a marinade and would go light on any spices, maybe just salt and some fresh ground black pepper or crushed red pepper.
> I would want to taste the Elk not hide it.
> Partially freeze it to make it easy to cut thin, or use a meat cutter if you've one, 1/8" thick, no more than 1/4" thick.
> And slice with the grain of the meat.
> ...



Ah, good point. Whichever one I decide on, I'll use my Mes30 with mailbox and AMPS. Sear on the Webber.
Thanks again.


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 11, 2017)

Let us know what you do, I am curious...... lots of good ideas there....


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm leaning towards jerkey. Posts I've  seen look pretty darn good. ChileRelleno shared to go light on the seasoning but do I need to use a cure? I know nothing about prepping jerkey.
I do have a dehydrated but would like to get some Smokey goodness on it. I have a Mes30 with mailbox mod and amps, 
Would that work?
Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated. Recipes/How to's.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 13, 2017)

Chile and the Canuck have some very good ideas. One suggestion from our kitchen, my wife makes a wonderful elk stroganoff using elk round steak. It also works well in the slow cooker.

T


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 13, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Chile and the Canuck have some very good ideas. One suggestion from our kitchen, my wife makes a wonderful elk stroganoff using elk round steak. It also works well in the slow cooker.
> 
> T



Elk stroganoff sounds fantastic!


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 13, 2017)

Yep I agree... I never even thought about that, It is a great meal we eat a few times a yr....


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 13, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Chile and the Canuck have some very good ideas. One suggestion from our kitchen, my wife makes a wonderful elk stroganoff using elk round steak. It also works well in the slow cooker.
> 
> T



Okay, you sparked my interest. And others as well. Would you be willing to share a recipe for the Stoganoff? Broken record, I'm new and love to soak in all the good that I can.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 13, 2017)

hooked on smoke said:


> I'm leaning towards jerkey. Posts I've  seen look pretty darn good. ChileRelleno shared to go light on the seasoning but do I need to use a cure? I know nothing about prepping jerkey.
> I do have a dehydrated but would like to get some Smokey goodness on it. I have a Mes30 with mailbox mod and amps,
> Would that work?
> Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated. Recipes/How to's.


No cure needed.
Slice 1/8"-1/4" max
Season
Smoke at 140'-150'F, your mailbox and AMPS will be great, as long as you can maintain temp for 10-12 hours or more.
To make sure your jerky is safe you may want to finish it by putting it in a preheated 275'F oven for 10-15 minutes after thorough dehydration.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 13, 2017)

Stroganoff  sounds awesome . Whole muscle wild game makes some of the best jerky ever .


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 13, 2017)

I would use cure . Buy a jerky kit . has everything you need .


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 13, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Stroganoff  sounds awesome . Whole muscle wild game makes some of the best jerky ever .



Ahhh. Your killing me Smalls. What to do? Maybe ill split it and do both. Still would like to to know how to do the Stroganoff?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 13, 2017)

hooked on smoke said:


> Okay, you sparked my interest. And others as well. Would you be willing to share a recipe for the Stoganoff? Broken record, I'm new and love to soak in all the good that I can.


Well I’ll be sleeping on the couch tonight thanks to you guy’s. I had to choke my wife, but just before her eyes popped out, she gave up the recipe. Hope you enjoy.

*Venison Stroganoff*

1 ½ to 2 pounds, deer, antelope, elk, or moose steaks

2 TBS. all-purpose flour

1 tsp. Kosher salt

2 TBS unsalted butter

2 cups sliced fresh mushrooms

1 cup chopped onion

2 cloves garlic, minced

¼ cup all-purpose flour

1 ¾ cup venison stock or beef broth

3 TBS. sherry

2 TBS. tomato paste

1 ½ to 2 cups sour cream

Hot cooked noodles or rice

6 to 8 servings

Procedure:

Remove all fat and silverskin from steaks. Cut into thin strips. In large food storage bag, combine 2 TBS. flour and the salt; shake to mix. Add venison strips; shake to coat. In large skillet, melt butter over low heat. Add venison strips. Cook over medium high heat until browned, stirring constantly. Remove meat with slotted spoon. Add mushrooms, onion, and garlic to cooking liquid in skillet. Cook and stir over medium heat until onions are tender. Stir in ¼ cup flour. Blend in stock, sherry, and tomato paste. Heat until bubbly, stirring constantly. Stir in sour cream and venison strips. Heat until just hot; do not boil. Serve over noodles.

T


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 13, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> hooked on smoke said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, you sparked my interest. And others as well. Would you be willing to share a recipe for the Stoganoff? Broken record, I'm new and love to soak in all the good that I can.
> ...


***Slice strips across the grain***


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 13, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> ***Slice strips across the grain***


Wouldn't the steaks have been cut across the grain?


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 22, 2017)

Okay, so I decided used to give the jerkey a try. Sliced it and light dust of SPG and a bit of crushed red and into the dehydrator.
About how long should I leave it in?












20170421_193353.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Apr 22, 2017


















20170422_122926.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Apr 22, 2017


















20170422_123557.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Apr 22, 2017


















20170422_131558.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Apr 22, 2017






It's a beautiful day so some pina coladas are in order. More to follow.
Thanks everybody for the tips.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 22, 2017)

Now that's the way to dry meat! It will take a few hours. Your looking for a texture hat suits you. I like it to bend with a slight crack.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 22, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Now that's the way to dry meat! It will take a few hours. Your looking for a texture hat suits you. I like it to bend with a slight crack.



MyOwnIdaho,
Thanks. This is my first try at Elk. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 22, 2017)

2 1/2 hours in.












20170422_151117.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Apr 22, 2017


















20170422_151422.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Apr 22, 2017






My mouth is watering. Ahh, how much longer. Patience grasshopper.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 22, 2017)

Looking good.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 22, 2017)

Amazeballs. Wow, this is so good! 













20170422_180629.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Apr 22, 2017






Thanks again for the help.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 22, 2017)

hooked on smoke said:


> Amazeballs. Wow, this is so good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicely done! Enjoy!


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 22, 2017)

Heck yeah, I bet it's delicious.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 25, 2017)

First off, thanks to everyone for the suggestions on what to do with the Elk Round Steaks. The jerkey was amazing and I did save 2 steaks to try the stroganoff. 
Well, the neighbor handed me this today. Tip Steaks.












20170425_192907.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Apr 25, 2017






Question, what is the difference between the 2 cuts?
What can I do with the new cut?


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 25, 2017)

hooked on smoke said:


> First off, thanks to everyone for the suggestions on what to do with the Elk Round Steaks. The jerkey was amazing and I did save 2 steaks to try the stroganoff.
> Well, the neighbor handed me this today. Tip Steaks.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what your cooking experience is, but if you know how to do a proper Chinese stir fry, you've got a good main ingredient there.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 25, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho,
My experience is limited, hens the reach out for help. 
I'm new and excited to learn. Would you be willing to share? Sounds interseting.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 26, 2017)

Treat them like beef tri-tips...  Again don't overcook.
That or tenderize the hell out of'em and cook'em anyway ya like.
Just don't turn them to mush by over tenderizing.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 26, 2017)

hooked on smoke said:


> MyOwnIdaho,
> My experience is limited, hens the reach out for help.
> I'm new and excited to learn. Would you be willing to share? Sounds interseting.



Here's a basic tutorial. Give it a read and see if that sounds interesting to you. If so, we can get specific on a dish for your elk tips.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/06/wok-skills-101-stir-frying-basics.html


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 26, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Here's a basic tutorial. Give it a read and see if that sounds interesting to you. If so, we can get specific on a dish for your elk tips.
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/06/wok-skills-101-stir-frying-basics.html



Nice! Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jun 25, 2017)

The elk is back. Thanks all for the great ideas for doing the elk a neighbor shared with me. 
Round 2. 
I did a combo of the round and tip. Seasoned with salt pepper and a bit of garlic powder.












20170624_171533.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Jun 25, 2017





Sealed in a zip lock and into the fridge overnight. 












20170624_171700.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Jun 25, 2017





Fired up the new Mrs 40 and decided to try a couple different ways with the Elk.
There were 2 thin strips so I wrapped them in bacon. 












20170625_124835.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Jun 25, 2017





Into the smoker with the amps loaded with pitmasters choice.
It didn't take long for the non bacon wrapped steaks to reach 120. I pulled them and introduced them to the hot Weber for a quick sear.













20170625_132206.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Jun 25, 2017





Oh my gosh, this is really Good!













20170625_132306.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Jun 25, 2017


















20170625_133346.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Jun 25, 2017





Amazing flavor.
Okay, the bacon wrapped was ready to come out of the smoker.












20170625_134105.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Jun 25, 2017







 and into the Weber to crisp the bacon. Oops, I'm a bad griller, the Weber ran out of propane so I threw them on the stove. One of them fell apart, still turned out amazing. 













20170625_135127.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Jun 25, 2017





I wanted to thank my generous neighbor so I took him a plate with each of the cooks. I think he liked it because he came over 10 minutes later with another 2# of elk round steaks. 
I love this place. Thank you all for the support and education. 
Best regards,
Hooked on smoke.


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 25, 2017)

hooked on smoke said:


> The elk is back. Thanks all for the great ideas for doing the elk a neighbor shared with me.
> Round 2.
> I did a combo of the round and tip. Seasoned with salt pepper and a bit of garlic powder.
> 
> ...



Great job! I think you've secured a source of elk going into the future. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jun 25, 2017)

Thank you MyOwnIdaho.
I'm greatful and very happy sharing my smokes with great neighbors that I think, kinda like the return. Did I mention my next door neighbor does annual Salmon runs in Alaska and oh yeah, we are all happy. I'll have to share the results next time.
Thanks again.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 25, 2017)

Looks great... Point!

:points1:

I just cooked up some venison today, mmmm mmmm good!


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey ChileRelleno,
It was your suggestions that led to this. You rock. Thanks.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 26, 2017)

hooked on smoke said:


> Hey ChileRelleno,
> It was your suggestions that led to this. You rock. Thanks.


Always willing to put my $0.02 in... Again, it turned out great, you rocked it,


----------

